# Florida BBQ Association State Championship Sept. 25th. Grant, FL



## bcfishman (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know if anyone on here is going to be competing, but if so, let me know. I am planning on attending, but just as a spectator.

The website is grantbbqfest.com.

The winners name goes into a drawing for a chance to compete at the Jack Daniels Invitational.

It is from 10AM to 8PM.

If you're not competing but planning on going, post it on here.

Here's to good weather this weekend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2010)

Now this could be fun. I could drop the wife off at the grand daughters and make a run at it myself. No she'll wants to go to this thing too. Heck we are fat kids and we tracel to eat now.I didn't know about this competition but I'll give you a PM Nick if I we to go. Our daughter lives down in Vero.


----------



## bcfishman (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds good. Heard a few promos for it on the radio yesterday. Supposed to be a cool zone for kids (small water activities I assume) arts/crafts section, live music all day, and hopefully more TBS than you can shake a stick at. Hopefully there's no meat boilers. I think I would have to do a citizen's arrest and wait for the authorities to arrive.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 24, 2010)

I usually go every year


----------



## bcfishman (Sep 24, 2010)

We'll see what the weather does... Says supposed to potentially rain off an on all day.

Still planning on heading that way around 10AM or so.


----------



## bravery (Oct 9, 2010)

Did anyone make it to this event? How was it? Any pictures? I sure would have loved to have been there! I hope fun was had by all.... along with great BBQ!!!!


----------

